# Vocals für einen Film abmischen



## thelighter2 (21. März 2008)

Hi
Also ich bin grade mit den Aufnahmen für meinen Film fertig geworden,nun bin ich auf einen
Problem gestoßen der mir unüberwindlich scheint.Wie kann ich die Vocals so abmischen das sie sich natürlich anhören,wie in einen Film oder heild im richtigen Leben .

brauche dringend Hilfe

THX im voraus

MFG Alex


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

- lol - Der Vergleich Film und Leben ist lustig.. 

Grundsätzlich macht man schon beim Dreh saubere Aufnahmen mit einer Tonangel und einem Richtmikrofon. Im Nachhinein ist so gut wie immer der Raum zu hören ( in Form von Nachhallfahnen oder Geräuschen ) oder die Aufnahme ist so dünn, dass man unvermeidlich das Rauschen und den Müll hochzieht, wenn man lauter macht und komprimiert.

Grundsätzlich nimmt man beim Film ( im richtigen Leben  ) eine Hauptstimme ( die mit der Tonangel ), Athmoton (Raumhall, Straße ) und besondere benötigte Geräusche (FX, Töpfe in der Küche, Mikrowelle pingt, Stöckelschuhlauf etc..) .. Diese mischt man dann zum Film in einem schönen Verhältnis zueinander zusammen..

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (21. März 2008)

THX für deine Antwort,leider wird dein Beitrag mir aber nicht Helfen da es sich um eine Synchronisation handelt die im Studio aufgenommen wurde mit einen Neumann U 87.

trotzdem danke


----------



## chmee (21. März 2008)

Achso, eine Synchronisation ?!

Wo liegt denn das eigentliche Problem ?
Die Stimme soll gut klingen ?
Latenz Bild/Ton ?
Abmischung ?

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (21. März 2008)

Es soll sich anhören als ob man in einen Raum spricht als ob immer ein Echo da wäre,es ist schwierig das zu erklären.Mit den Cubase Plugins habe ich diesen gewünschten Effekt nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## bokay (22. März 2008)

Das ist eigentlich einfach hinzubekommen (theoretisch) auch mit Cubase internen PlugIns.

Schallquellen klingen anders abhängig von ihrer Entfernung und in welcher Art Raum sie sich befinden.

Entfernungshören: Nah: Breit, Höhenlastig, hohe Dynamik, mehr Direktschallanteil

je weiter weg desto:       Punktförmiger, weniger "Höhen", weniger Dynamik, mehr Diffusschallanteile usw.

Einen künstlichen Raum beeinflusst du mit oben genannten Parametern und dem Mischungsverhältnis der ersten Reflektionen und des Nachhalles. Welchen man auch mit den Cubase internen Fx "diffus" oder "klar" einstellen kann und so (zumindest in rudimentärer Form) die Raumbeschaffenheit beeinflussen kann.

Was dir die Arbeit eventuell erleichtert ist ein Faltungshall(PlugIn).

Oder meintest du jetzt dass du einen bestimmten Effekt (Echo) in Cubase nicht hinbekommst?


----------



## chmee (22. März 2008)

Bokay : In allen Ehren, dass Du Hall/Reverb erklärst, möchte er ein Echo ? Das werden wir wohl noch erfahren..

@thelighter: Umso besser Du weisst, was Du willst, desto besser kann Dir jemand erklären, wie Du es bekommst. 

Erkläre doch mal, was für ein Raum nachgebaut werden soll ? 
Ein Badezimmer mit Kacheln ? Kanalisation ? langer Flur ? große Halle ?

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (24. März 2008)

Hi thx für eure Antworten.
Also ich möchte eigntlich nicht direkt einen Raum mehr eine offene Stelle,sowie bei Matrix wo Agent Smith auf Neo zugeht und es dann zu einer Massenschlägerei  eskaliert.Klar das ich die Stimme nicht wie Agent Smith habe,aber das Ambiente soll möglichst genau Nachgearmt werden.

Thx Im voraus

MFG ALex


----------



## chmee (24. März 2008)

Ich habe den Film gerade nicht im Zugriff, aber ein Tip ist recht wichtig :

Effekte nie zu laut machen, sonst wirken sie billig / unpassend, bzw. der Ton künstlich.
Im Kopfhörer dürfen sie hörbar sein, aus den Lautsprechern darf man sie nur erahnen.

Ich schau mal, ob ich den Film irgendwo finde, bzw, die Szene..

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (26. März 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zGw7gnUtHY

Hab es leider nur in English gefunden,auf Deutsch hört sich es besser an aber so in der Richtung sollte es sein.


----------



## chmee (26. März 2008)

Kurzer Hall ( <0,5s ) mit mittlerem EarlyReflection und PreDelay.. Schön in den Höhen dämpfen, darf nicht zu klar wirken, eher mumpfig.. Und eben auf das Verhältnis Dry/Wet - Nutzsignal/Effektsignal achten, es soll sich einpassen, nicht hervorstechen..Nur in den lauten Szenen darf der Hall direkt hörbar werden..

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (4. April 2008)

hmmm frag mich gerade was das besondere an der Stimme bei dem Smith ist 

Darf man fragen, ob das mit den genannten Parametern von Chmee geklappt hat


----------

